# [Hivemind] Snow falling on Computer Towers while Neon Lights Blink Away



## Skade (Dec 2, 2003)

Hotel Splendide was a nice little artsy film, all about this really oddball cast of misfits stuck on this supposed resort hotel, now turned into a health spa.  Everything goes wrong with the hotel, but everyone who works there makes it through their own problems.  Its funny at times, and a little sentimental.  Good movie.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

I may need to rent that one some time. Great thread title by the way.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

I really need to go. My 7 month old has been up for 3 hrs now and i need to try to wrestle him back to sleep and try to get at least an couple hours before my 4 yr old wakes up.  

WOnderful talking to you. See you all again very, very soon.


----------



## Skade (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank you   I rarely do Hive threads.  I prefer a relative annonymity.  I usually do song titles when I do, especially U2 lyrics.  

Its worth a watch, I saw it on Sundance one day.  I probably would have passed it over, but I have liked her in most everything I have seen her in.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 2, 2003)

*ninjes into thread*


----------



## Skade (Dec 2, 2003)

Goodnight/morning ash.  Try and get some rest.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 2, 2003)

Damn gotta call, back to work I go!!


----------



## Skade (Dec 2, 2003)

Yeah, I'm getting off work now, so I'll you peeps later. 

-kane


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 2, 2003)

And just as everyone heads off, I post up a story hour update 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1247881#post1247881

Take a gander at the latest update, 'The Holy Word', awash as it is with sincere relief on the part of the party


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2003)

Note to self - still need to read fex's storyhour.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 2, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> Note to self - still need to read fex's storyhour.






Are you still bogged down in marking and similar academic activities then?


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2003)

Nope, not really.  Still have a scattered few to do, but all the marks are submitted and things are under control.

I just need to tear myself away from the twenty-odd PDF's I picked up yesterday


----------



## randomling (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello gentlemen (I'm assuming that it's all boys now Ash has gone back to bed). How are you all? I have about 35 minutes to kill, I'm on my lunch break. Then it'll be back to the grindstone - though I may well have ENWorld up in the background.

Second thoughts, Rolo's coming in this afternoon. So maybe not.

Anyway, hi.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 2, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> Nope, not really.  Still have a scattered few to do, but all the marks are submitted and things are under control.
> 
> I just need to tear myself away from the twenty-odd PDF's I picked up yesterday




Well, if I can in any way influence you to pick up another pdf when Steam & Steel comes out... 

Click on the link in my sig to go and have a look at some of the awesome artwork that's already been done for the book


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2003)

Greetings.  

Currently typing up some initial notes on the Heart-seer on your site


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 2, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> Hello gentlemen (I'm assuming that it's all boys now Ash has gone back to bed). How are you all? I have about 35 minutes to kill, I'm on my lunch break. Then it'll be back to the grindstone - though I may well have ENWorld up in the background.
> 
> Second thoughts, Rolo's coming in this afternoon. So maybe not.
> 
> Anyway, hi.




I've got about half an hour till I need to head off for my next seminar. For now, I think I'll head offline and browse the Warmachine book a bit more


----------



## randomling (Dec 2, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> Greetings.
> 
> Currently typing up some initial notes on the Heart-seer on your site



Can I just say: Whoot!!! 

The world is a happy place today. I have lots to do at work but that's cool, I'm getting paid. (Not soon enough for Christmas, but hey ho.)

Oh, and see ya Fex....


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Well, if I can in any way influence you to pick up another pdf when Steam & Steel comes out...




already looked

Have faith.  I'm a PDF junkie, and the last barrier to my purchasing (the absence of my own credit card) was recently elimanted.  Steam and Steel will be mine the day it's released 

And, Lady Randomling, the notes on your boards are posted


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Hive; working on completely revising the area of my world that the PCs are gonna find themselves in, and watching Record of Lodoss War.


----------



## randomling (Dec 2, 2003)

*returns to computer*

*bumps Hive back to first page*

*goes back to work*


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 2, 2003)

Urble once more.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *returns to computer*
> 
> *bumps Hive back to first page*
> 
> *goes back to work*



 You shouldn't bump the Hive; it's very sensitive and doesn't like being jossled.

*squeezes the wombat's fuzzy head for jossling the poor defenseless Hive*

Hi Carny, how's things?


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 2, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> You shouldn't bump the Hive; it's very sensitive and doesn't like being jossled.
> 
> *squeezes the wombat's fuzzy head for jossling the poor defenseless Hive*
> 
> Hi Carny, how's things?




Well for some odd reason my neck has suddenly become really stiff, and I'm still waiting for my bloody Warmachine miniatures to turn up - accursed postal system! And IK'm also considering ideas for my next Warhammer d20 game and for mor submissions to Enkwell's open call.

You?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Well for some odd reason my neck has suddenly become really stiff, and I'm still waiting for my bloody Warmachine miniatures to turn up - accursed postal system! And IK'm also considering ideas for my next Warhammer d20 game and for mor submissions to Enkwell's open call.
> 
> You?



 Um color me stupid but who's IK?


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 2, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Um color me stupid but who's IK?




Oops, mistyped. I mean't 'I'm'


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Oops, mistyped. I mean't 'I'm'



 Ah, alright; confusion resolved.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, I'm going to go off and be useless until dinner. Bye Hive!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

Useless git.


----------



## randomling (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello again. Sorting out the filing system, which involves computers.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 2, 2003)

Morning Hive.  Just got back from the store.  One of my underlings sent a message to our listserv today.

"I will not be on LC3 due to the heavy snow this morning at 10-11. sorry about that."

We've got a dusting....it barely covers the ground and cars.  Something tells me he's not going to last long this winter.



			
				ASH said:
			
		

> Speaking of ABBA, Anyone else ever seen Muriel's Wedding?  I really do like Dancing Queen.




Liked that movie, but have only seen it once.  I've seen "Priscilla, Queen of the Desert" many many times, though (have one of the few copies out there).  Those Australians do seem to have a thing for ABBA.  It's weird.  ABBA is total pop, but I like it.  Thankfully, orchid already owned ABBA Gold, so I didn't have to suffer the shame of purchasing it for myself.  



			
				blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> and watching Record of Lodoss War.




Lodoss War good, though Chronicle of the Heroic Knight not so much (didn't like the art and those little chibi sections at the ends of the episodes scare me).  I have the RPG, but it's mostly just for the sake of having it.

Out of my moderately sized Anime collection, the series I'm most likely to still pull out and watch from time to time is Slayers.  Other then that, I may pull out Record of the Lodoss War, Neon Genesis Evangelion, or Revolutionary Girl Utena.


----------



## randomling (Dec 2, 2003)

*bounce* Bored.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *bounce* Bored.



 *Squeezes randomlings head*

Still bored?  You could always go find an old Edina of Neith post and read it.

Oh wait, that's if you've got insomnia.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 2, 2003)

*Wirp* happy
D


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *bounce* Bored.



 *shiver* cold.  Just ran outside to bring in the garbage cans, had to run down the street to retrieve a stray lid.  Wouldn't have been bad, except that I was in cutoff shorts, a T-shirt, and no shoes or socks...and it's snowing.  Very, very hard.


----------



## randomling (Dec 2, 2003)

Drew - WHY are you wearing shorts and T-shirt when it's snowing? Why!

Maldur, I'm glad you're happy. *has flashback to Happiness Patrol* OK, now I'm scared. And still fiiiiiiiiiling.

Did I mention I'm bored?


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 2, 2003)

Filing is a sure cure for boredom, I've heard.

Oh, no, wait, that's NOT a sure cure for boredom. Sorry.

Finished my stewardess Story Hour last night. It's only one page long! Weird.


----------



## randomling (Dec 2, 2003)

Short but sweet? 

You know what I did last night? Creating a bunch of characters, and started rolling random personality traits for them off the NPC traits chart in the D20 Modern book. There were a lot of rerolls, but not only was it fun, it also helped me start thinking about the characters. I especially like my daredevil character who has a missing tooth and wears weird jewellery! I figure he wears African stuff, as he has spent a lot of time in Africa (mostly in a thrillseeking capacity; he has climbed Kilimanjaro and so on).

That was an interesting diversion for 5 minutes...


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

What type of job do you work where you can bring in a d20 Modern book?

And it was because I was inside, wombat girl.  Also, I had just gotten up about an hour earlier(it's what I was wearing last night when I went to sleep).


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

Good day Hive.  

I only slept 3 and a half hours last night and the motivation I had to get up and do anything this afternoon went out the window when my youngest child vomited on me. Sorry, not pleasant, I know.  

Anywhooooo.....
I see we have been sqeezing randomlings head.  How is that going...?  
I have never seen "Priscilla, Queen of the Desert". 

I hate snow. I am glad its you guys and not us. Of couse the midwest will not escape it for long.  Some times its okay, just not when you have to go anywhere.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 2, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Still bored?  You could always go find an old Edina of Neith post and read it.




That's made me think - I haven't seen any Edena posts around for ages. What happened to him?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> That's made me think - I haven't seen any Edena posts around for ages. What happened to him?




Dunno. Maybe his character has become level 2,000,000 by now.

Say, does anybody know any good Free language translation sites?  I'm trying to make a calendar for my homebrew world and I'd prefer if the names weren't in English, and Angcuru's not home yet to help me out with Italian words.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> Good day Hive.
> 
> I only slept 3 and a half hours last night and the motivation I had to get up and do anything this afternoon went out the window when my youngest child vomited on me. Sorry, not pleasant, I know.
> 
> ...



 How can you hate snow, Ash?


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

I am what some may challenged when it comes to my own equilibrium. I fall down all the time on carpet let alone ice. 
 The snow is pretty to look at from inside my nice apartment. But as far as being in it....well, I kind of wore out the fun of being in snow as a child.  We will be taking my son sleding for the first time this year and perhaps I will rediscover some of that nostalga.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 2, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> How can you hate snow, Ash?



 I can hate snow. Grow up in northern British Columbia and see how much you love snow. Go to high school on the Canadian Prairies and see if you ever want to experience real winter again.

Nope, I'll happily spend the rest of my life snow-free. Thanks all the same.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 2, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> How can you hate snow, Ash?



 I agree with Ash. Snow bad!  Especially when it is on the roads or when I have to shovel it.

If it stays away from where I have to drive or where I have to shovel, and it isn't too cold, it can stay.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

I remeber one winter that I lived in South Dakota and it snowed so bad we missed almost 2 full weeks of school. My mom was down to homakeing bread because the grocery store was all out. We could not open our garage door until we shoveled over 4 feet of snow from in front it. I had 4 cats die because they were buried under the snow.  My younger cousin actually got stuck in the snow because he fell in to a snow drift that was about 6 feet high. He thought that he could walk on top of it. The snow was so hard that year that it was practically all ice. Of course this was in the country. We never lived in town. My hubby lived in town all his life and when it would snow so bad they would not have school he would run around town like it was a normal day with out school.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 2, 2003)

The full title is "The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert."

It was an earlier movie by the same people who did Muriel's Wedding.  There was an American version made called "To Wong Foo..." something.  Not a good remake, in my opinion.

It is half depressing and half comedic and doesn't end on a down note.  It's fun.  If you can find it in your video store, it's worth renting (though the movie is out of print, so not everyplace has a copy).


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> The full title is "The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert."
> 
> It was an earlier movie by the same people who did Muriel's Wedding.  There was an American version made called "To Wong Foo..." something.  Not a good remake, in my opinion.
> 
> It is half depressing and half comedic and doesn't end on a down note.  It's fun.  If you can find it in your video store, it's worth renting (though the movie is out of print, so not everyplace has a copy).



 I believe I've seen that, scarily enough.

So, what's everybody doing? I'm working on the calendar for my homebrew.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

I have see "Too wong foo"..something.  Its got Patrick Swazey in drag.*shiver* Not a good movie. I did know that movie was a remake I just did not know anything about the first. 

Wow. I am getting a list of movies to check out here.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 2, 2003)

Reading the hive & enworld.  Reading some Ranma fanfiction.  After I finish the current cheapter I'm reading, I'll work on my star wars adventure.

I suppose I could work on my D&D adventure for Sunday, but it's been done since early October.  I could brush up on it, though.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

Making food. Watching the soap opera's that I watch and surfing the net.  I have ten thousand things I should be doing. But screw it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 2, 2003)

Partrick Swazy in drag bad!

I usually have lots of movies to suggest.  Course, we haven't been frequenting the local artsy movie house here lately (though we did just see Master and Commander there).

another one, I believe it is by the same guys as the other two, is "Strictly Ballroom."

It's about the Latino Ballroom competitions in Australia.  Like the others, it is quite good and the dancing is great.

Hmm... I seem to have a thing for Australian movies, it seems....

Acutally, I just like foreign films.  Haven't done it in a while, cause we stopped renting movies for over a year, but we used to just peruse the foreign film section at blockbuster for something we hadn't seen that looked good (preferably something french, chinese, italian, or japanese).


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

Strictly Balroom is a great movie. It has Jon Leguazamo(sp?)
in it. The director also did Mulan Rouge.  How is master and commander? I have not seen it. I am not a big Russell Crowe fan.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> Strictly Balroom is a great movie. It has Jon Leguazamo(sp?)
> in it. The director also did Mulan Rouge.  How is master and commander? I have not seen it. I am not a big Russell Crowe fan.



 Good movie, but needed more "fightin' round th'world!" from Russell Crowe.  He didn't even punch out any Brazilians.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 2, 2003)

Master and Commander was good.  Both myself and orchid liked it (we do like Russel Crowe).  Ship scenes were well done.

Got my folks to go see it.  My dad liked it.  My mother, while she didn't like it, could see that it was very well made.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

As far as foreign films go, I like Hong Kong action films, martial arts movies, and Italian gorefests.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

I just have not seen any Russell Crowe movies that I liked.  I was one of the few who disliked Gladiator, and A Beautiful Mind.  But, I have heard alot of great things about Master and Commander. My mother-in-law liked it. We will probably see it this week.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Master and Commander was good.  Both myself and orchid liked it (we do like Russel Crowe).  Ship scenes were well done.
> 
> Got my folks to go see it.  My dad liked it.  My mother, while she didn't like it, could see that it was very well made.



 My mother refuses to see it on the basis that "she doesn't like Russell Crowe."  She also asked me why I went to go see the Matrix if I'm not a fan of Keanu Reeves.  Does this logic make sense to anyone else?  You don't like an actor, so you don't go see a movie with them in it?  If I'm alone on this I'll shut up.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

I dont understand that logic either. I know a guy who wont watch Tom Hank's movies for the same backwards reasoning. I mean an actor can be totally different from one movie to the next.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 2, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> Strictly Balroom is a great movie. It has Jon Leguazamo(sp?)
> in it. The director also did Mulan Rouge.  How is master and commander? I have not seen it. I am not a big Russell Crowe fan.



 You're thinking of Baz Luhrman's other two films, _Romeo and Juliet_ and _Moulin Rouge_. But Leguiziamo is NOT in _Strictly Ballroom_.

On the other hand, it's Luhrman's best film.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 2, 2003)

*beebles briefly through thread*

Ho hum. One day the postal service will deliver my miniatures to me. 

And on a different note... um... well... dunno really. How's the Hive this fine day?


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> You're thinking of Baz Luhrman's other two films, _Romeo and Juliet_ and _Moulin Rouge_. But Leguiziamo is NOT in _Strictly Ballroom_.
> On the other hand, it's Luhrman's best film.





You are so right. Its been a while since I watched the film.  
 Unlike most I actually liked all three about the same. I have an attraction for Moulin Rouge I cant explain.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 2, 2003)

Luhrman's ALWAYS fun to watch. But I think _Ballroom_ has the strongest story and the biggest heart of the three.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

I couldn't stand Moulin Rouge, but I loved Romeo+Juliet.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 2, 2003)

Ugh. My desire to do any work has just gone out the window.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 2, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> My mother refuses to see it on the basis that "she doesn't like Russell Crowe."  She also asked me why I went to go see the Matrix if I'm not a fan of Keanu Reeves.  Does this logic make sense to anyone else?  You don't like an actor, so you don't go see a movie with them in it?  If I'm alone on this I'll shut up.




Hi Hive!

I don't refuse to see a movie because of a certain actor or actress,  but if it stars someone I don't like it usually has to look really good for me to go see it.  I don't want to miss a good movie because of my dislike for an actor.  Hey, I don't particularly like Liv Tyler but it didn't stop me from seeing LOTR, or buying a copy of "Plunkett and Mcleane."

For me, it's usually anyone labeled "America's sweetheart" or someone that all the girls are constantly swooning over that will keep me away.  I'm just so tired of seeing that person already that I have no desire to go look at them for 2 or 3 hours.

On the other hand, I don't have to be a fan of someone before I see a movie either.  I'll see movies with all people I've never heard of in them.  How will you find out who you like if you don't see new people?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 2, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Ugh. My desire to do any work has just gone out the window.



 Well that figures; you are the Overkitty, and cats are lazy; hence, being the god of all kitties, you must be ESPECIALLY lazy.

-Andrew, wondering how cats got created at all.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 2, 2003)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Hi Hive!




 AAAAH!!!  She's loose in the Hive!


Umm.. I mean. Welcome.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh... I am so pathetic, I love Dr.Phil.  My best freind always makes fun of me because I watch it every day.



OKay..I have a question... How do you all motivate your self's to do things you dont want to do?


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 2, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> AAAAH!!!  She's loose in the Hive!
> 
> 
> Umm.. I mean. Welcome.




See, he bugs me and bugs me to post in the Hive and when I do....

Lazy AND can't decide what he really wants.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 2, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> OKay..I have a question... How do you all motivate your self's to do things you dont want to do?



 Heck, I have enough trouble motivating myself to do the things I *do* want to do.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 2, 2003)

I wait until the last minute then accept the fact that it has to get done and do it.

Nagging from others sometimes works.  It's a war between a desire to spite the nagging person and a desire to make them go away and stop nagging.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome Orchid. Is that your 'real' name?  Its great that your here.  My husband barely lurks on enworld, let alone the hive. He's weird though....


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 2, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> OKay..I have a question... How do you all motivate your self's to do things you dont want to do?




I'm not very good at that either.  The best thing I've found is to not look at the whole thing.  Don't think "I have to clean the house," think "I'm going to get the bookshelf cleaned."  Once I get started I often keep going.

I haven't been good at exercising.  But that seems to work best the same way.  Not thinking about yesterday or tomorrow.  Just do it today, worry about tomorrow when it becomes today.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 2, 2003)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Lazy AND can't decide what he really wants.




I know I don't want to work on Star Wars right now!


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I wait until the last minute then accept the fact that it has to get done and do it.
> Nagging from others sometimes works.  It's a war between a desire to spite the nagging person and a desire to make them go away and stop nagging.




I hate nagging. I despise it. I have a immature mental problem where if I get nagged it just causes me to put it off more just to spite the person nagging me.  I usually work the same way. Its worse now that i have kids. I love to hang out with the kids. Playing games and making cookies for and with them.  I wish we were independantly wealthy, I would just do that all day.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome Ash.  Sadly, orchid is not my real name.  I'm just plain Lori in real life.

Orchid blossom is an obscure Knights of the Dinner table reference.  I started using it for email because people who didn't get reference just thought it was pretty.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, I think Lori is great too. My name is not Ash either, or Ashley. Its Amanda. Buy my initials before I got married were ash and my husband started calling me that as a term of endearment.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 2, 2003)

*carpet-bombs thread*

My Warhammer d20 campaign moves into a city environment this Friday! This is gonna be fun


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 2, 2003)

Brrrrrrrrr! It's cold here.  My hands are like ice.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 2, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> I remeber one winter that I lived in South Dakota and it snowed so bad....



Ah yes, I know the feeling all too well.  We get pretty heavy snows here in New Hampshire, but nothing like what I experienced growing up in northern Maine along the Canadian border.   I remember doing Halloween trick of treating in several inches of snow.   We lived in a college town, and the dorms competeted in making snow sculptures, which me and my friends enjoyed climbing on well into spring.   I remember some years when part of the sculptures were still there in May.  

And as I suspected in this morning's post, the commute to work today was absurd.   Took me 50 minutes longer than usual.  Saw my first accident before I was a mile from the house, and cars were crawling on the highway.  I always get a kick out of seeing the SUV's stuck off the road.  When will people realize that 4-wheel drive + ice on the roads = 4 wheels not responding rather than 2.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> I always get a kick out of seeing the SUV's stuck off the road.  When will people realize that 4-wheel drive + ice on the roads = 4 wheels not responding rather than 2.




I've never understood the fascination with SUV's.  They roll over eaiser, guzzle gas, block the view for drivers behind them (although to be fair the same can be said of trucks and mini-vans), and in an accident are more likely to kill the people in the other vehicle.

As far as winter goes, the problem when I lived in Wisconsin was the cold rather than snow.  Through most of the winter it rarely gets above 20 degrees, and most mornings begin 10 or 15 degrees below 0.  My university once cancelled classes due to extreme cold for three days.  Didn't get over -30.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 3, 2003)

Evenin', Hive!


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 3, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Evenin', Hive!



Evening Ankh, you'll be honored to know that at tonight's meeting of the Hiver of the Day Selection Committe you received a nomination for Hiver of the Day!  But alas, your lack of a presence over on the Randomling's House board prevented your winning (the same for orchid blossom & barsomcore).  

Tomorrow's lineup is as follows:

Wednesday's Cheese of the Day is New York Extra Sharp,
Wednesday's Color of the Day is Chartreuse,
Wednesday's Animal of the Day is the Bengal Tiger,
Wednesday's Hiver of the Day is Arwink,
Wednesday's Saying of the Day is: "I always pass on good advice; it is the only sensible thing to do with it"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, I won't be appearing over there any time in the planned future. I just go to way too many boards already...I can only stay active with a few these days. Mainly...here and my own board.

So ah well...at least I got nominated.  Now...I probably should write that paper on Macbeth soon...


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 3, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, I won't be appearing over there any time in the planned future. I just go to way too many boards already.



Well, I can certainly understand the time thing.  But when you do have an opportunity you should join us there.  If you enjoy this thread I think you'll like it over there too, so give it a try sometime.  


In the meanwhile, here is the next installment of the:

*Hiver of the Day Hall of Fame* _(The 1st and 3rd description taken from Tallarn's "Meet the Hivemind".  The 2nd was edited from a post on the thread of the same name over on Randomling's House.)_ 

*Sniktch (Saturday 11/29/03)* Still looking for a better avatar, the Deathmaster has suddenly revealed himself to be Master of the Biting Letter as well, see his posts about the problems Morrus has been having with PayPal. Again, a newer Hiveminder, but liked muchly.  UPDATE: Funny how things change. Sniktch is now a veteran Hiveminder, Moderator, and all round Rat Bastard. He was also elected Overlord of the Whole World recently, although not many people seemed to notice.

*Ash (Sunday 11/30/03)*  I am 24, have reddish blonde hair and blue-green eyes. I love to smile  I live in the great state of Iowa, growing up a farm girl, with all the corn, pigs and the glorious smell  ! I have also lived in South Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin.  I am a happy person, my hubby calls me his sunshine. I go to college at night full time for an Administrative assistant associates degree and take care of our two boys  during the day. I love to cook, and bake. I love to read, and play D&D.  I have been married to my best friend for over 3 years. I used to post on the old Eric Noah boards a lot but have not been real active on ENWorld. I lurk a lot, but that’s changing. I always read the hive but felt a little out of my league to post  there because almost everyone on there is very funny and seems quick witted. 

*Darkness (Monday 12/01/03)* The friendliest Mod on the boards. He's the one we look up to, to keep us in check and close down our old threads when we don't need them anymore. Also started the Who'd Win? thread, proving to be very popular. Does a lot of hard work for not much reward, so I'm taking a moment to say: "Thanks for everything!" Hope you get well soon, and that the Hivemind can help out somehow.  UPDATE: Was a big factor in the Outwar craze, but seems to have abandoned us a little now.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey, what? Me, nominated? Huh?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey everyone


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 3, 2003)

Evening Hive.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Steve, how're you?
btw, look, new home
*Tallok blinks a few times, then...* Ah, a whole new forum to burninate


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> Hey Steve, how're you?
> btw, look, new home
> *Tallok blinks a few times, then...* Ah, a whole new forum to burninate



For the moment, anyway.  We'll see how it works out!


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2003)

*pop's in*

Good eve..or morning hive...

I see we have a new home for now.

YeAH!!!

*pop's back out*


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 3, 2003)

Goodnight, ASH.
Hey Tallok. I'm fine. A little cold, but that's OK. How are things on the left coast?

Alright, a new forum to play with.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 3, 2003)

meh, pretty good, not too much homework,  but I'm now back in school after a nine day break 
well, I should be getting to bed now (I was sick over break, so I do need sleep) g'night steve


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 3, 2003)

9 day break?   In my day, we had to go to school on Thanksgiving Day. In fact, we had to pass a quiz just to get any turkey.   And we liked it! Get well soon. Goodnight, Tallok.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 3, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> For the moment, anyway.  We'll see how it works out!



 Well, if it can be off topic without devolving into random (not that that's bad, but for ENworld, we don't need just lots of 'I'm eating a sandwich!' posts) then it should work...maybe/hopefully


----------



## Maldur (Dec 3, 2003)

We are now officially drivel


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 3, 2003)

Morning Hive.   Not sure how well this new forum thing will work, but I'm always game for an experiment.

Off to work now.  ENjoy your day Arwink!  You've earned it.


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

...off topic forum? OK, then.

How's everybody?


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2003)

Morning Hive..
How is everyone...
I am in an especially chipper mood.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 3, 2003)

Greets all!

Just updated my story hour with the introduction of the character Cazamir Jan'Zhat. It's a fairly comical update in nature, so if you want a laugh, go and check it out


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello Hive.  Got on Enworld and saw the Hive was off the first page of General.  "Well... we can't have that," I said and went searching.

"Moved??? To Where?  Meta?"

Hmm. so now I have to reload two forums regularly, huh?  We'll see how this works.

It be cold out here.  Thankfully, I have a nice kitty heat source on my lap.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

A sign of the apocalypse has appeared!

Posting to the Hive doesn't raise your post count.

Something is very wrong here.  

So speaketh the Big Cat.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 3, 2003)

Who moved my cheese?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Who moved my cheese?



 Well... it seems it took removing the post count bump to get you in here, Ryan.

Whatever it takes to bring more into the hive.


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello everyone....

It is really cold out.... I have a warm baby on my lap... and his drool....


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 3, 2003)

Think of the post count freeze as a way of encouraging communication without all the shameless post whoring.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 3, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well... it seems it took removing the post count bump to get you in here, Ryan.
> 
> Whatever it takes to bring more into the hive.




well, I spend too much time on the web at work anyway. I'm surpirsed I haven't been busted yet for having used about 10x the bandwith of anyone else.

Tho I could easily remove any statistics that point to me but that would be abuse of my powers. I'd never do that.


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

There was post whoring? Where where? 

In seriousness though - I hope this doesn't kill the Hive. That would make me sad.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Think of the post count freeze as a way of encouraging communication without all the shameless post whoring.




But we like the post whoring.  

This just means I'll have to work to keep my post count ahead of guedo's. 

And now instead of a warm kitty on my lap I have a hissing kitty at my feet.  And the kitty wars resume.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 3, 2003)

Could the post count freeze be retroactive? or would that be too mean?


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

...I take it back. 

[checks in] Hey, Hive. How's everybody? I just came out of a BSL (British Sign Language) course and I'm headed off to a game in a couple of hours - so apart from the dreaded financial situation, things are pretty good.

Oh, and speaking of Hiveminds - Piratecate, when are you "making the jump" to my boards? Any near-future plans?


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 3, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Think of the post count freeze as a way of encouraging communication without all the shameless post whoring.




I'll carry on blathering idiocies anyway, post count or not 

Now, Hivers, go and read my Story Hour! *cracks whip*



In other news, _my miniatures still haven't arrived_! Dammit!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> In other news, _my miniatures still haven't arrived_! Dammit!




I just got confirmation that my Draconomicon has shipped. WOOHOO!

Porbably my last gaming book on my own money for a while.  Will have a hard time choosing between gaming books and Buffy/Angel seasons on DVD for holiday money, though.


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

*boingboingboing*

Nonsense circuits activated.

*boing*

(Postcount? Wazzat?)


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 3, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I just got confirmation that my Draconomicon has shipped. WOOHOO!
> 
> Porbably my last gaming book on my own money for a while.  Will have a hard time choosing between gaming books and Buffy/Angel seasons on DVD for holiday money, though.




I've got the Draconomicon, it's definitely worth it


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

*Wheeehooo Wheehooo Wheeehooo*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> I've got the Draconomicon, it's definitely worth it



 I took a quick peek at it at the gaming store.  Definately looked worth it.

Course, now that I'm thinking about dropping my D&D campaign, I may have just wasted $28. (course, is the purchase of any gaming book truly a waste?)


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

*continues making funny noises*


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

I want more gaming books. (Granted I couldn't really give a stuff about minis.) Gaming books are nice.


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2003)

I am probably going to buy my husband the Dragonomicon for christmas. I know he wants it. 
What other gaming books are just amazing....?


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2003)

Ohh
*jonka jonka jonka and other funny noises*


----------



## Maldur (Dec 3, 2003)

So postcount is frozen, and we are stuck in this backwater!  

Someone is discriminating against the hive!!


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 3, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> There was post whoring? Where where?
> 
> In seriousness though - I hope this doesn't kill the Hive. That would make me sad.




Actually, the hive has never been a problem; it's self-contained. This is the kind of post whoring I don't mind! We're more concerned with a general dilution of the signal-to-noise ratio. Anyways, nothing is set in stone - not the existence of this forum, and not the lack of post count.


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2003)

And me just getting started with the whoring.....
hoe hum.

*tear tear*


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

We're an oppressed minority.....


----------



## Maldur (Dec 3, 2003)

But I have to agree with randomling and invite you over to radomlings house PC!!

There might be some stuff we need you assistance for


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2003)

Its very a' nice!


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

I sure like it at my place


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2003)

*rubs wombats head*


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

Off to the game in half an hour. *dance*

I guess there was a bit of an OT thread overflow issue.  It's nice to have a forum for it, I think I was just worried that it would end up being a forum no one came to and the Hivemind would be left here to suffocate. We don't seem to be having such a problem, though!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

If anything, i think I'll be paying General less and less attention.


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

That's what I've been finding today... I'll just ending up clicking between Meta and OT....


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2003)

I barely pay any attention to it anyway. I just  check the basic topics and then go in to the hive. I post more on the non-rpg forums anyway.


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

Fantasy and so forth?

(Notes time. I better print out my character sheet. Now, let's hit Rules for the only reason I ever go to rules... SRD link.)

Actually, I do go to Rules sometimes, though I almost never post there.


----------



## Mark (Dec 3, 2003)

Did you get my Email, R-ling?


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Did you get my Email, R-ling?



Uh, yes   

It's the end of the semester so I'm up to my neck in work at the moment. Not to mention the fact that I had Whispering Woodwind downloaded onto my campus account, which was cleaned out by the IT people over the summer.  (I had no idea this was going to happen and I was *most* annoyed.)

Assuming I can get something sorted out the reviews should be written over Christmas.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 3, 2003)

Heyo Hive, the post logos have been swapped


----------



## randomling (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm still seeing the old ones right now. I'll try tomorrow, it might be a refresh problem or something. 

Anyway I gotta go - the gaming table is calling!


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 3, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> I'm still seeing the old ones right now. I'll try tomorrow, it might be a refresh problem or something.
> 
> Anyway I gotta go - the gaming table is calling!




Yes, it's a caching issue - refresh the cache.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 3, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> I'm still seeing the old ones right now. I'll try tomorrow, it might be a refresh problem or something.
> 
> Anyway I gotta go - the gaming table is calling!




Yes, it's a caching issue - refresh the cache.


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2003)

Sometimes teachers annoy the snot out of me!!! 
My teacher just changed our project specifications, she added two extra assignments, and lengthend the presentation from 5 to 20 min. 

Its due tonight....
I had it done but now I need to try to redo the whole thing right now. Ignoreing the fact that I need to get my kids lunch and naps and fold laundry.  

AHHHHH......


On another note... 
I am haveing roast chicken and tomato linguine, with homeade garlic bread for supper.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

I shall be having an Uncle Ben's sweet and sour chicken rice bowl for dinner.  Course, these days, lunch is my big meal, since I'm home to cook it.


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2003)

Rice bowls rock!~


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

They're quick and easy for work, but not very filling.  I always finish one off thinking, "Okay, now what's for dinner?"


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2003)

Those rice bowls are good.  While they aren't as filling as other things, once you start eating they do seem to get a little more filling.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 3, 2003)

Evening Hive!

It's nice to be home from work.  We finally got some cubicle type walls.  We can still see the tops of each others heads though.  Still, it's nice not to be distracted by everything else going on in the room.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 3, 2003)

*locks and loads*

How's the Hive?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

Okay.  I'm spending half of my shift entering block data into spreadsheets so it can be ignored by higher ups.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2003)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Evening Hive!
> 
> It's nice to be home from work.  We finally got some cubicle type walls.  We can still see the tops of each others heads though.  Still, it's nice not to be distracted by everything else going on in the room.





What type of cubicles?  I used to put cubicles together, so when I got an office job in one I rearranged a few cubicles before work and played pranks on people like that.  There are some that are realy eaasy to put together and take apart all you need is a philips screwdriver.  Others need special bits for a hand drill, but are still easy to do.  

The Hive seems to be doing fine Carni


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 3, 2003)

They're not even real cubicles.  They're just these short walls that are being held up by having all our desks and tables pushed up against them.  Apparently the state is out of the bits that actually hook the walls together.

They've been promising us real cubicles for years.  They've even ordered them.  Then they always turn around and give them to another bureau.

You can tell it's not the happiest work environment when everyone's fondest wish is cubicles so they don't have to look at each other anymore.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 3, 2003)

Heya Hive! oooooh...we're part of an EPIC EXPERIMENT!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2003)

and hopefully a failed one....


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 3, 2003)

Have you guys heared about the Roman d20? I think Crystal Castle is selling them. ::evil smile::


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2003)

Old news really.  And wouldn't XVIII look small on a die?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 3, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Have you guys heared about the Roman d20? I think Crystal Castle is selling them. ::evil smile::




...*cough*


....I hate you.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

Piratecat (in responce to the Roman d20 threads) said:
			
		

> All right, I'm making this damn thread sticky so that people stop starting new threads about it. We're at about 14.




Heh.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2003)

You'd think it was big news or something


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 3, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> Oh, and speaking of Hiveminds - Piratecate, when are you "making the jump" to my boards? Any near-future plans?



At the Boston EN Gameday Kriskrafts and I both made an in person appeal to both PirateCat and KidCthulhu to check out your boards Random.   They still haven't realized that Hivemind Reisitance is Futile.   Too bad t0o, as that is the only thing preventing him from being named Hiver of the Day*






*Same goes for Ankh-Morpork Guard, Barsomecore and Guedo79.

Happy Edit!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

Wheee. I don't have to do data entry anymore tonight!

Okay, it really wasn't bad at all.


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2003)

I love dice...  
I love cubicles...  

I hate epic experimentations... 

I love Randomlings boards


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Have you guys heared about the Roman d20? I think Crystal Castle is selling them. ::evil smile::



 Heh.

Once again, I must say, there are reasons why you're the only one from high school I still talk to.

Good one.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 3, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> I love Randomlings boards



I thought you would.  That's why I invited you to join.  Now if only some of these other people will take my less than subtile hint and check it out too....


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 3, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Too bad to, as that is the only thing preventing him from being named Hiver of the Day*
> 
> 
> *Same goes for Ankh-Morpork Guard, Barsomecore, Guedo79 & Orchid Blossom.




And even as I read this I was waiting for the email from Randomlingshouse to activate the account.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Yup.  Looks like I've been kicked off the newest registered user.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 4, 2003)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> And even as I read this I was waiting for the email from Randomlingshouse to activate the account.



Everyone, please give Orchid Blossom, Thursday's "Hiver of the Day", a really big ground of applause!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Everyone, please give Orchid Blossom, Thursday's "Hiver of the Day", a really big ground of applause!



 I can get some ground of Alplaus tomorrow for her, if you want. 

Alplaus Creek runs north of here.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 4, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> I thought you would.  That's why I invited you to join.  Now if only some of these other people will take my less than subtile hint and check it out too....




I lurk, you goober. I just do it _stealthily..._


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 4, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I can get some ground of Alplaus tomorrow for her, if you want.
> 
> Alplaus Creek runs north of here.






Do I even WANT to know?


Wow, I get to be Hiver of the Day after only one day.  Do I get a watch or something after I hit a year?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Do I even WANT to know?





Probably not.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 4, 2003)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Do I get a watch or something after I hit a year?



Ask us that question again on December 3rd, 1004.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 4, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I lurk, you goober. I just do it _stealthily..._




Unlike the rest of you, loud, clumbsy, tank lurkers.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 4, 2003)

Heyo Hive!  This time I swear it weren't my fault!!

I mean, I switched over to the new logos as told, but defaulting the Generic instead of no icon was NOT my idea.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 4, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Heyo Hive!  This time I swear it weren't my fault!!  I mean, I switched over to the new logos as told, but defaulting the Generic instead of no icon was NOT my idea.



Yeah, but you're such a good natured guy that we decided to blame you anyway.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 4, 2003)

Oh, here's the Hive. I was wondering.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Yup.  We're here.  And, by the looks of George, the Hive is multiplying.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 4, 2003)

Mmmmm.... George


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 4, 2003)

Geez, I take off for a few days and they move the Hivemind on me.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 4, 2003)

I say we name the new forum Guedo79. of course I'd never visit it and just bad mouth it in other forums. 

Dirty guedo79!


----------



## Tallok (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Hive , how's everyone


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Awww. you woke up the Hive.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm tired. course, it's close to bed time already.


----------



## ASH (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm here and doing great.

Do you have four cool drinks for for cool guys?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 4, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Awww. you woke up the Hive.



 You mean I'm awake? :?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Ugh. Looking at orbital freak's calculus problem.  It's too late for math, but my mind is being evil and saying, "Come on.. it's CALC!  You want to solve it.  I know you do!"

Bad brain.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> You mean I'm awake? :?



 perhaps.  or perhaps you're sleep-posting.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Okay. I know I'm tired when I'm thinking about posting to other threads saying they have angered George.


----------



## ASH (Dec 4, 2003)

I am really bad at math. Any and all math.... Good luck..


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> I'm here and doing great.
> 
> Do you have four cool drinks for for cool guys?



 Sorry Ash, but i have no bananas to sell

*Pay no attention to the crazy person*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm looking at the problem and saying, "That's an easy problem!" But then my brain grinds to a halt and I can't think how to start.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Hive,
What's new?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 4, 2003)

meh, not much, played my violin for a thing at school, doing a bit of homework, listening to too much music, you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah! Another vote for George!  Thank you Ash, you made the right choice.

Okay, on that note, I think I should go to bed.  Night Hivies.


----------



## ASH (Dec 4, 2003)

I must go to bed as well.... Good night wonderful hivers. May all your dreams be good.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 4, 2003)

Goodnight, ASH.
Goodnight, Ao.

Tallok, I'm not doing much. Just starting to watch the first disc of_ The Two Towers_ with cast commentary.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 4, 2003)

Ash that avatar is very cool. Use that !!!

Hi crew how is everyone?

Its only 845 but I feel this will be a good day


----------



## Skade (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't know which avatar of Ash's I like best right now.  I kind of like the one she as on Randomlings house right now, but this one is pretty cool too.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 4, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Its only 845 but I feel this will be a good day



Wow!  That's really hot out.  It's only around 30 here.

Today's Lineup:

The Cheese of the Day is Greek Kasseri,
The Color of the Day is Emerald, 
The Animal of the Day is the Llama, 
The Hiver of the Day is Orchid Blossom,
And the Saying of the Day is "I love talking about nothing, it's the only thing I know anything about."


----------



## Maldur (Dec 4, 2003)

I was mistaken, this day turned out to be very tedious.

(btw silvermoon you are a nit!)

I do hope my evening will be better, But I have a feeling that it will (not counting that almost anythingis better than this)

Orchid Blossom, Doesn't she have but 1 post on randomlings? that is a fast promotion


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 4, 2003)

Ugh...sick...sleep...gooood...me go pass out now.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 4, 2003)

Feel better MPG!

Hot tea with honey, lemon and rhum


----------



## Skade (Dec 4, 2003)

Sleep is for the weak!  You don't need sleep you need more caffeine.  There is no sleep for the wicked!  \

 

I wish  I actually could fall asleep.  I have a long day tomorrow.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 4, 2003)

I wish I could stay awake, and Im at work at the moment.

Gods I hate waiting for people!


----------



## Skade (Dec 4, 2003)

rum is like the second greatest cough medicine ever.  Only brandy works better.


----------



## randomling (Dec 4, 2003)

'ello 'ive.

*burble*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Morning Hive.

Not much going on here.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 4, 2003)

Urgh, I'm in a mood where I could quite happily maul someone.

I never realised that actually successfully getting tickets to go and see Return of the King would cause quite so much trouble.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Just make sure you maul someone that already has tickets, Carny.  Then you can take the tickets as loot.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 4, 2003)

mauling = bad, but I do know the feeling.

ok im off!

food then the movies


----------



## randomling (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm a hungry randomling. And I can only see the old Hive logo. Where is the honeycomb?

The other new logos seem to have come in fine...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm hungry too.  Heating up the toaster oven for lunch.


----------



## randomling (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm hanging around for a bit. I don't really want to go home just yet.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Home is where I be.  Off to work in an hour and a half.

Mmmm. I can smell the french bread pizzas baking.


----------



## randomling (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm just lonesome right now. Surfing boards, not wishing to go home... wishing I could have French bread pizza. Feeling sorry for myself, I think.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> I'm just lonesome right now. Surfing boards, not wishing to go home... wishing I could have French bread pizza. Feeling sorry for myself, I think.




Well, get some frenchbread pizza if you want it.  And your not alone.


----------



## ASH (Dec 4, 2003)

Good afternoon hive....

Its a pretty good day so far. Just doing some online window shopping... 
I want to have a different Avatar for each site..... This one will stay here. I like it quite a bit. 

Do you ever think that people just dont care what you want for christmas...?

I hate getting christmas presents. If one insist's on getting me something I prefer its something that I want.  Every year my mom gets me something that i end up putting in a drawer, and taking out when she comes over.  I would rather have cash. 

DOnt get me wrong. I love christmas...I just perfer to give than to get. 


Anyone Know where I can find Fire Pro Westleing 2 for the gameboy advance sp?


----------



## randomling (Dec 4, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, get some frenchbread pizza if you want it.  And your not alone.



Got nowhere to cook it 

I'm going to head home and buy some food on the way, I think.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, have fun and enjoy your trip home.  Food is good.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 4, 2003)

Does anyone else see the irony of "Off Topic" tags on messages in the "Off Topic" forum?

I mean, if I identify a thread in this forum as being "Off Topic", does that mean it's actually "On Topic"?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2003)

Wouldn't off topic for an off topic forum being gaming?  Since gaming is the topic of the boards I'd think the two off topics would cancel each other out.


----------



## ASH (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, i need to cook lunch for the kids and myself. i will be back after we've all eaten.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

I've had a lot of hit and misses in the past with presents.  Thankfully, the extended family has taken to sending me gift certificates to places like Borders or Barnes and Noble lately, which cuts down on the number of drawered items.

My Aunt does try (and is generally good at picking out something I'd like).

Course, my mother has one stipulation for gifts; nothing gaming related.  While my parents gamed for a short period of time back in the 70s, my mother mostly considers this a phase I'm going through.  Strange that this phase has stuck around for almost 10 years now 

Our family has instituted a wish list policy for about 10 years now and it seems to work.  Course, i know the only way I can go wrong with my dad is if i buy him a Neil Young cd he's already got.  As much as I like Neil (and it's fun to torture my mom buy getting him the cds), I've had to branch out to other artists to widen his selection [of cds i can borrow  ].  It really helps that me and my dad have similar musical tastes.

But yes, wishlists are the way to go, in my opinion.  They take some of the surprise out of it, but at least you ensure they got something they wanted.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 4, 2003)

Bah humbug.  Just found out that my wife plans on going out next week and buying the DVD I was planning on getting for her for Christmas.  When I told her this, she said she didn't want to wait that long. She's such a Grinch.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Poing. 'lo hive.

and the fun of work continues.


----------



## ASH (Dec 4, 2003)

*ash pokes hive*

*whispering*
Is the hive awake...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2003)

Barely.

Horribly bored here.  I was so bored, I actually ASKED my boss for something to do.

The night shift person left for the night, cause I was too nice to tell the sick woman she had to work til closing. This means I'm working three extra hours tonight.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi Hive.

Rough, rough day.  I'm glad to be home.


----------



## ASH (Dec 4, 2003)

Thats too bad. I hope your evening 
goes better than your day.

I am really bored.


----------



## Skade (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm almost never bored luckily.  I always have some random issue to mull over and drive myself crazy.

Reading En ferreus Veritas at the moment.  Surprisingly good pdf.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks.  Came home sick from work today, but still had to go to my eye appointment.

The really rough part is that my car started acting up on the way home.  I just made it to my parking spot.  The car will start, but as soon as I put it in gear it quits.  I have no money for repairs.

Plus they recently moved my job to a nearby town, so I can't just take the bus or something.  I NEED my car.


----------



## Skade (Dec 4, 2003)

Orchid, if you are very lucky you may just need transmission fluid, but unfortunatlyI seriously doubt it is that simple.  Have you tried starting it in gear?


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 4, 2003)

I should be more specific.  It's an automatic transmission, so when I say gear I mean Drive, Reverse, Neutral...  So I have to start the car before I can shift into anything other than park.

I plan to go out in the morning and check my fluids, although as a paranoid car person I'm always checking under the car for drips.  So unless the fluids are burning or leaking into another part of the car....


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm back, another random wandering through the Hivemind thread.  So goes my day, as all days, and days on end til the end of days.


----------



## ASH (Dec 4, 2003)

I dont know that much about cars.
So you put the car in to gear then it dies...(transmission?)
or
you put the car in gear, push the gas, then it dies....(Fuel related{filter, injector})

Either could be a head gasket.

I have had a bunch of crappy cars so i am used to them dieing.


----------



## ASH (Dec 4, 2003)

Well ladies and gents... I need be off for now. I look forward to seeing you all later.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 4, 2003)

G'night, MS. 

Orchid, what kind of car is it?


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 5, 2003)

It's a '90 Cutlass Ciera.  I pray it's not the transmission or head gasket.  Those both cost a good thousand dollars.  Almost as much as I paid for the car.

I actually think it might have something to do with hitting the brakes.  That's when it would act up, when I was braking to slow down.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 5, 2003)

If it's stalling when you take your foot off the gas and slow down it may be something as simple as your idle setting being to low.  Getting it set to idle at a higher rpm would fix that.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 5, 2003)

Let's hope it's something simple.  But for now I'm going to relax and take a cue from Scarlett O'Hara.  "I'll think about that tomorrow."  (Can't do anything about it till then anyway.)


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 5, 2003)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> .  But for now I'm going to relax and take a cue from Scarlett O'Hara.  "I'll think about that tomorrow."  (Can't do anything about it till then anyway.)




Your recommendations have been noted

The Cheese of the Day for Friday is Southern Fried Chicken*, 
The Animal of the Day for Friday is the Riding Hourse,
The Color of the Day for Friday is Scarlett, 
The Hiver of the Day for Friday is Geudo79,
and the Saying of the Day for Friday is "I'll think about that tomorrow." 





*Actually it's Feta, but we couldn't think of a Southern cheese.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 5, 2003)

Hm...sleep most of the day...sleep through the medicine...wake up and feel like earlier. Note to self: Do NOT sleep through medicine's period of comfort...


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 5, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hm...sleep most of the day...sleep through the medicine...wake up and feel like earlier. Note to self: Do NOT sleep through medicine's period of comfort...




Yeah, that's always a problem.  Sleep through the meds, feel crummy when awake.  Stay awake through the meds, get no sleep cause you are distracted by how crummy you feel.

Silver Moon, thanks!  You can never go wrong with Scarlett.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello Hive.

Am I hiver of the day already?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Wheee.

As much fun as it may sound to see the extended versions of Fellowship and Two Towers on the big screen followed by an early showing of return of the king, I don't think I could handle that much movie time without food.

Guess I'll settle for seeing about getting tickets to see just the Extended Tow Towers.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 5, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Hello Hive. Am I hiver of the day already?



Er, no, that was the list for Friday.  I've edited the post to reflect that.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 5, 2003)

right right. 

build me up just to knock me down. I see your game, SM


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

hey hive
how're things


----------



## ASH (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello hive


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 5, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> build me up just to knock me down. I see your game, SM



You do, great, then tell me what I'm planning for Sunday night's game?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 5, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> Hello hive



Hi Ash.  I survived the first day at the gym today.   Should be an interesting month.   

And I got four more surveys today (3 by mail, 1 online) bringing me up to a total of 74.   Only 26 more to go.....


----------



## ASH (Dec 5, 2003)

I should be at the gym right now. 
Instead I am doing an online class....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Greetings Ash & Tallok.

I am soooo glad they have lit up the area in front of the biology building on campus here.  Before, it was just a dark alley with a building on one side and shrubery on the other.  I was always waiting for something to jump out of the shrubs at me; like a Werewolf (yes, I watch too much Buffy).

Now that it's all lit, makes me feel safer when I'm closing up equipment.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 5, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Greetings Ash & Tallok.



What am I?  Chopped Liver?     See if you ever get named Hiver of the Day again!


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 5, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> You do, great, then tell me what I'm planning for Sunday night's game?




I see a mix of Planescape and Monopoly. I call it plopoly.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> I should be at the gym right now.
> Instead I am doing an online class....



 on what?
and plopoly? maybe someone should produce a book on that...


----------



## ASH (Dec 5, 2003)

So what's everyone doing?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 5, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> I see a mix of Planescape and Monopoly. I call it plopoly.



Err, I don't think so.   I gather that you haven't been reading my Story Hour of the current module ("Beast of Burden", from Dungeon Magazine #100).  We'll be concluding the module this Sunday (weather permitting).


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> So what's everyone doing?



 making a mix (ie procrastinating homework)


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 5, 2003)

oh no. You won't get me to read any Story Hours. Those are like message board CRACK!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> What am I?  Chopped Liver?     See if you ever get named Hiver of the Day again!



 Nah. you're more mutton. 

Hello SM.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> So what's everyone doing?



 I've been wandering around campus in the cold and dark locking up equipment.  And I've gotta do it again, cause some classes weren't done yet.


----------



## ASH (Dec 5, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> oh no. You won't get me to read any Story Hours. Those are like message board CRACK!



I have never read any story hours for the exact same reason.... I spend too much time on the computer anyway.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 5, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Nah. you're more mutton.



Hey, don't knock mutton until you've tried it.   Kris cooks up a great mutton roast, with the meat marinated for a day in a special sauce. 



			
				Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Hello SM.



Hello plump Chinese boy.  Killed any mooks lately?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 5, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> oh no. You won't get me to read any Story Hours. Those are like message board CRACK!



Try it, you'll like it.  It isn't even that long (that goes for you too Ash). 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=63210


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> I have never read any story hours for the exact same reason.... I spend too much time on the computer anyway.



 Same problem for me, but I'm also too ADD to read long things on the computer.
and btw, stop with the food, I'm hungry, and I've always wanted to try mutton, even if everyone always tells me it's too tough, this desire came from all the mutton in LotR when my parents read it too me when I was in 1st grade, from that point on, mutton has always interested me, it's also a damn cool word


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Hello plump Chinese boy.  Killed any mooks lately?




Nope.  Haven't even humiliated any.  Kinda sad, really.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, don't knock mutton until you've tried it.   Kris cooks up a great mutton roast, with the meat marinated for a day in a special sauce.




Wasn't mocking it.  It can be good, if prepared correctly.  You get a lot of sheep on the menu in Greece, and it's not all lamb.  I've had it once or twice.  Wasn't bad, but still prefer chicken.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 5, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to try mutton, even if everyone always tells me it's too tough



That's why you need to marinade it first.  It's actually not that tough even without the marinade.  Now bear meat, that's a very tough meat.  Buffalo too unless it's real fresh.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 5, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> You get a lot of sheep on the menu in Greece, and it's not all lamb.



We get a lot of sheep here too, since Kriskrafts and I raise them on our farm.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

btw, nice new sig quote Ao, where's it from?


----------



## ASH (Dec 5, 2003)

MUTTON MUTTON MUTTON....
Its a great word....

*sings jingle bells but substitute's mutton for jingle.*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> We get a lot of sheep here too, since Kriskrafts and I raise them on our farm.




Yup. I remember that from the gameday.  Friends of mine from back when I was in Boy Scouts used to raise sheep.  Nice critters.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> btw, nice new sig quote Ao, where's it from?



Today's 8-Bit Theater

It's a Final Fantasy sprite comic.  It's a Black Mage quote.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow!  I'm impressed.  The Story Hour has gotten four hits in the half hour since I posted the link.  It looks like some of you are actually reading it!   Thanks!  Please make a post on that thread with any thoughts or comments about the story.   (BTW, as you'll see from a post by her, Kriskrafts plays Cassie)


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

we were eating dinner, now we're back


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Mmmm. uber chocolate ice cream.

Just watched the Primetime special.

Silly, but fun.

Of course, everyone has Elf Envy.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

what primetime special?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

It was stickied to the top of General.  Primetime tonight was on LotR.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> It was stickied to the top of General.  Primetime tonight was on LotR.



 cool, anything new learned?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Eh, not really. (especially if you know the books).  Okay. I can't really say I know Return of the King, but I know the general gist.

But, got to see lots of neat little bits of the set and the actors doing takes.

Love the props.  They also had a scene of Arwen and Elrond from RotK.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

sounds cool, ENworld's back  (I was getting errors)
and no, I don't remember LotR much at all, as my parents read them to me when I was in first grade. I remember really liking them though


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 5, 2003)

Morning Hive.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Morning Hive.



 Well, yes, technically, I guess it is. ^_^

Good Morning


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Morning Hive.



 not here, .......   unless 10:40 is morning that is


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> not here, .......   unless 10:40 is morning that is



 well here, it is good night.

time for bed. night hivers.

be afraid, for tomorrow is the day of guedo.  Hide your gnomes.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 5, 2003)

Morning crw!

*Yawn*  Gods Im tired.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> well here, it is good night.
> 
> time for bed. night hivers.
> 
> be afraid, for tomorrow is the day of guedo.  Hide your gnomes.



 g'night Ao,
H'lo Maldur, how're you?


----------



## ASH (Dec 5, 2003)

Its 1:20 a.m. here so its not "rise and shine" morning... 

How is the hive?


----------



## Maldur (Dec 5, 2003)

Im tired and vaguely dissapointed about "master and commander"

But content


----------



## ASH (Dec 5, 2003)

I have not seen it yet.
We were going to go this week but opted to wait for the last samuri.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> I have not seen it yet.
> We were going to go this week but opted to wait for the last samuri.



 they had an advance screening open to the public I went to last friday I think, and it was very good, end was disapointing to me, but I won't say else


----------



## ASH (Dec 5, 2003)

I am kind of looking forward to it. 
Do you think that seeing it in the theater was good. I mean if I wait until it comes out on dvd will i miss much.. I only ask because I am finding it hard to get exicted about any other movies besided ROTK.. 

I am a crazy LOTR fan.. In fact my dad is coming over tomarrow to have dinner and watch the first movie. He has never seen it and he thinks he may be interested, they dont have a dvd player(stone age) so he's coming over to my place. I still have no idea what he will think.. he's hard to tell with fantasy movies.
 He really likes old western movies.. and action flicks and well pretty much anyother guy movie genera you can think of..


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> I am kind of looking forward to it.
> Do you think that seeing it in the theater was good. I mean if I wait until it comes out on dvd will i miss much.. I only ask because I am finding it hard to get exicted about any other movies besided ROTK..
> 
> I am a crazy LOTR fan.. In fact my dad is coming over tomarrow to have dinner and watch the first movie. He has never seen it and he thinks he may be interested, they dont have a dvd player(stone age) so he's coming over to my place. I still have no idea what he will think.. he's hard to tell with fantasy movies.
> He really likes old western movies.. and action flicks and well pretty much anyother guy movie genera you can think of..



 well, it would work on the TV, but there are a few mass battle scenes that are probably greatly improved by the theater. I have to say though on this topic that Kill Bill wouldn't work too well on smaller screen, random comment, but that's the way I work.
Lotr, I like it a lot, was extremely obsessed in 2nd and 1st grade, have forgotten the books mostly now, tried to reread them, didn't want the writing style, I'll reread them some other time, but I've got enough to read at the moment


----------



## ASH (Dec 5, 2003)

I have never seen kill bill either.. We dont get to go to movies very often and our local theater did not have it.

I read each LOTR book about a month before each movie came out. I just finished with ROTK a week ago. I really liked them. 
My parents never read to us. They worked all the time and my older brother would put us younger two in bed.


----------



## ASH (Dec 5, 2003)

I must go to bed... I am sleepy.. Have  a great rest hive.. until tomarrow.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> I must go to bed... I am sleepy.. Have  a great rest hive.. until tomarrow.



 g'night ASH


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 5, 2003)

Goodnight ASH.
Does it seem like with the addition of the Off-Topic forum, you can't read as much of the boards as before? It seems like I can't catch up to the new posts.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Goodnight ASH.
> Does it seem like with the addition of the Off-Topic forum, you can't read as much of the boards as before? It seems like I can't catch up to the new posts.



 I never did anyway. I actually read more with this new forum, as I don't do enough gaming to make me want to read all the threads (that's actually probably related to my relative lack of new books)
and with that, g'night hive


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 5, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> be afraid, for tomorrow is the day of guedo.  Hide your gnomes.



Relax, It's not like we've turned the keys to the Hivemind over to him....wait a minute, that's exactly what we've done!   AHHHHHHHHH!



Morning Hive, 
Heading off to work.   Looks to be a very long day (heavy number crunching at the office, followed by a workout at the gym, followed by a Boy Scout Troop meeting where I need to get my control-heavy Scoutmaster to approve the schedule and agenda for a Junior Leader Training campout that I am running next weekend).    So I logged in here, posted the next chapter of my Story Hour, and now am off.   I'll check back in around 15 hours.  Enjoy your day Guedo79.  Later.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 5, 2003)

Greets Hive.

Today, I am determined to acquire Warmachine miniatures. Off to Newcastle I go!


----------



## randomling (Dec 5, 2003)

Greetings, O Mind of Hive. How's everybody?


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 5, 2003)

Morning Hive.

Better if I had slept more, but when you spend a lot of the day sleeping you can't expect to sleep at night.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 5, 2003)

Good Morning My Hive.  Welcome to the Day of the Guedo.  You may worship me was Hiver of the day.

Here are my early morning demands:

1. a Roman d20 thread
2. Give me all your cookies and I won't have you killed
3. 34 small gnomes
4. 33 pair of small handcuffs
5. I shall renamed the Hive, the Ryan
6. More babes in swimsuits
7. 150 with large tarps to hold over my apartment/parking lot (damn snow coming)
8. a worker money to do my job for today
9. I shall apoint myself prime minister of the Hive
10. Love for all

I'm sure there will be more to follow


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 5, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Good Morning My Hive.  Welcome to the Day of the Guedo.  You may worship me was Hiver of the day.
> 
> Here are my early morning demands:
> 
> ...





Makes you long for my kind and benevolent lassez-faire rule, doesn't it?

(forgive my spelling of lassez-faire if it's wrong, but we former potentates don't have time to study spelling)


----------



## randomling (Dec 5, 2003)

The word of the day is "meh".


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Here are my early morning demands:
> 
> 3. 34 small gnomes




Howard Wigglebottom the Mighty, Smiter of Kobolds, Slayer of Goblinkind, Squisher of Flying Heads, Bane of Naughties, Champion of Gnomes will fight your tyranical rule til his last breath. He will defend the gnomes and stop you from forcing them to live in bathrooms.

On another note, morning hive.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 5, 2003)

and it shall be so, Meh!

11. a Half-orge ranger(who specializes in gnomes) with a contract for Howard wiggle bottoms life.


----------



## randomling (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey, Ao. How's life this morning?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Feh, so you wish to add to Howard's title, do you guedo?  Remember, there is nothing he cannot overcome, for he is Mighty!

Life is okay this morning, randomling.  I'll be shuffling off to my folk's a little later to get chores done there before the big snowstorm hits.

Unfortunately, looks like the storm is going to exclude me from watching college hockey; Union vs Yale.

It will probably also cancel my game on Sunday.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 5, 2003)

bah. Lots of snow is coming our way. I think Mother nature likes to mess with my plans.  Can't go shopping in a blizzard.

Do you get much snow out in London, Randomling?


----------



## randomling (Dec 5, 2003)

No, it rarely snows in London. And when it does it tends to be sleet-like or hail-like. Not proper fluffy snow. If we get snow for Christmas it will be a minor miracle. (Minor because, well, though snow is nice it doesn't really do much except go slushy after a couple of days...)

Eh, I think I'm going to take off.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Bye Randomling.

If you want some of my share of the snow, feel free to take it.  Just let the weather gods know.

Still don't understand why I'm living in the northeast....

Damn snow.


----------



## Skade (Dec 5, 2003)

* SPOOON!!!*

Good morning Hive!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 5, 2003)

YAY!  It's snowing!

And today, a third Hiver may join my gaming group.  Excellent.


----------



## Skade (Dec 5, 2003)

who would that be?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 5, 2003)

Steve Jung; Angcuru and I(well, hopefully Angcuru is coming along still, with the snow) are going into New Brunswick tonight around 8:00 to meet him.

Excellent.


----------



## Skade (Dec 5, 2003)

That's pretty cool.    Hope that goes well.  Well, I'm offto get a few more hours of sleep.  Have a good one Bs5.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey Hive   how'er things? it's weekend and i"m going to a concert tonight


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi Hive

The boards seem to be behaving now
My rule shall continue


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey Hive,
How's everyone?


----------



## Skade (Dec 6, 2003)

Wassup, Steve?  So you are going to be joining Bs5 and the rest of the Progressive Metal Gamers?  (My name for them)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 6, 2003)

Late night game planning here.  The characters are at a crossroads were they can take any of a dozen availible plot roads and they have no idea what to do.  So, I'm trying to help them by getting info they've requested.


----------



## Skade (Dec 6, 2003)

Any particular plot you  would prefer they follow?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 6, 2003)

Actually, ya there is.  I borrowed Drendari from the Scarred lands and have her as a trapped demi goddess of shadows.  She's imprisoned in the Plane of Radiance and I'd love them to follow that and free her.  They agreed to do it but got sidetracked at the Oracle (that's where they found out where she is).  So, now the prist of hers that asked for their help is going to contact them again and try to get them back on that path.


----------



## Skade (Dec 6, 2003)

Drendari is a fun goddess.  One of the things i liked most about her though was the connection to the Slarecians.  Did you leave that intact, or just the idea of a goodish shadow goddess?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 6, 2003)

Are you referring to how she was kidnapped and her powers were stolen?  If so I kept that intact I'm even using the Penumbral Pentagon since I have that book.


----------



## Skade (Dec 6, 2003)

Coolness. 

One of these days I'll run a Scarred Lands game.  The two games I occassionally run don't really take outside influences very well.  I do make use of spells and monsters though.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 6, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> Wassup, Steve?  So you are going to be joining Bs5 and the rest of the Progressive Metal Gamers?  (My name for them)



Yes, I am. This should be fun.


----------



## Skade (Dec 6, 2003)

You listen to progressive metal?

What's the campaign?


----------



## ASH (Dec 6, 2003)

Good morning hive.... How was everyone's friday night?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

Near-Afternoon, Hive. 

Well, seems like I was wrong. I don't have a cold...I think I'm getting bronchitis...again. Ah well, I get it yearly anyway.


----------



## ASH (Dec 6, 2003)

NO cold here. Just a bit of a hang over.


----------



## Skade (Dec 6, 2003)

yawn.  getting sleepy.  Morning my good twin


----------



## ASH (Dec 6, 2003)

Morning evil monkey dude....

And how is your day so far?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 6, 2003)

Morning Hive (barely).

It be snowing here.  Snow bad.  Suppossed to get 8-16 inches. yup.  Definately a day to stay in.


----------



## Skade (Dec 6, 2003)

My day is almost over, with clear sunny skies above and cool breezes. I work nights, so this is getting to be a bit late.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

...I hate snow. Its...cold. Cold=bad.


----------



## ASH (Dec 6, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...I hate snow. Its...cold. Cold=bad.



Its not so bad if you've got a person to warm you up, or brandy... Brandy always helps warm the blood.  (brandy the drink. Not a girl.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> Its not so bad if you've got a person to warm you up, or brandy... Brandy always helps warm the blood.  (brandy the drink. Not a girl.)



 Not the point! Well...it is..but... bah! I stick to my rational!


----------



## Skade (Dec 6, 2003)

But Brandy giving you brandy works too.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 6, 2003)

Brandy, you're a fine girl
And what a good wife you would be
But my life, my love and my lady
is the sea.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 6, 2003)

But yes. Snow is very bad.

Cold is very bad.

Shoveling is very bad.


----------



## Skade (Dec 6, 2003)

I have not heard that song in ages.  I need to log onto i-tunes now.  who did it? and the exact title?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 6, 2003)

I don't know who did it, but the title is Brandy.


----------



## randomling (Dec 6, 2003)

*boing*

_I'm dying, praying... bleeding, and screaming
Am I too lost to be saved?
Am I too lost...?_

Evanescence songs in my braaaaaain!


----------



## Skade (Dec 6, 2003)

again with the Evanescence?  

*starts singing Beatles*


----------



## randomling (Dec 6, 2003)

Evanescence rock. So do the Beatles.

_Soo... you think you've lost your love?
Well I saw her yesterdayay
It's you she's thinking of
And she told me what to sayay..._


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 6, 2003)

Evanescence and the Beatles both rock, as does Manowar!!!

Of course, Manowar and the Beatles don't have Amy Lee, so I think Evanescence wins.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 6, 2003)

Today's Lineup, going for the out of ordinary that few have ever heard of:

The Cheese of the Day is New Zealand Kapiti Kikorangi, which is a rich cow's milk triple-cream blue cheese.

The Color of the Day is Mango Tango, which is one of the new Crayola Crayon colors.

The Animal of the Day is Balaenoptera Omurai, which is a new species of whale discovered and named just last month!  (How often do people find a new 100-ton animal?   Story at the following link:  http://www.wired.com/news/technology/0,1282,61302,00.html?tw=wn_techhead_6

The Hiver of the day is a gentleman named Crothian.  Most of you are probably unfamilar with him, as he has made very few posts at both ENWorld and Randomlings House.  

And the saying for the day is "Ned Ludd has passed", refencing the actions by mobs of Luddites in the late 18th and early 19th century.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 6, 2003)

Evanescence...... boring, poppy drivel

but what do I know of music!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 6, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Evanescence...... boring, poppy drivel
> 
> but what do I know of music!



 Apparently not much, Maldur.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 6, 2003)

*Continuing the "Hiver Hall of Fame"* 

*Ao the Overkitty (Tuesday, 12/02/03)*   I am Ao the Overkitty. Been hanging out on Enworld for a while now and finally made the jump here. I'm a recent graduate of SUNY Albany with degrees in Ancient Greek & Roman Civilizations and Math. I've been a computer consultant for the past 3 years and am looking for a "real" job now, since my student job is ending. My primary interests include Mythology & Ancient Greece, and messing with my players' minds (as any dm should). I used to show rabbits; specifically the breed called Tans, though I have had other breeds as well. I've got three cats in my main army right now and four in the reserves (at my folk's house). I go for quality over quantity (well... I'd go for quantity, but my apartment can barely handle three).  

*Arwink (Wednesday, 12/03/03)*   King of Hivemind Postcount! Since joining in our little chats in Meta, Arwink has become the most frequent poster in the group. He's made it into the Top Ten ENWorld posters, overtaken Piratecat...can anything stop him? Also teller of the best Ex-Flatmate Stories.  UPDATE: Well, it seems nothing can stop him! Despite everything, he's now another Admin at Randomlingshouse, running his own website (http://arwink.themadship.dhs.org/ ), and doing other amazing things. And he's still apparently sane!

*Orchid Blossom (Thursay, 12/04/03)* Orchid Blossom was born as one of a pair of twin children to Padmé Amidala, the Queen of Naboo and Anakin Skywalker, a Jedi Knight who became famous during the clone wars.    The children were secretly spirited away and raised independently, not reuniting until decades later when they both joined the Rebel Alliance.   Orchard Blossom was instrumental in the fall of the Empire and death of the Emperor.   The twins are both now leaders of the New Federation and work as instructors at the Jedi Academy. 

*Guedo79 (Friday, 12/05/03)*   A professional actor, Guedo79’s career received critical acclaim for his performance in the film “Risky Business”, although it was his role in “Top Gun” that made him a star.   He received an Academy Award nomination for his performance in the 1996 film Jerry Maguire.   Guido79 was married for eleven years to actress Nicole Kidman, and has two adopted children from that union.   His film “The Last Samurai” is currently in theaters.     


Note:  The first biography was taken from the "Meet the Hivemind" thread in Randomling's House.  The second was from Tallarn's "Meet the Hivemind".  Neither of the last two had listed bios yet, so others were borrowed for them.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 6, 2003)

I didn't realize guedo79 was a Scientologist.

You couldn't even give orchid a FEMALE bio?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 6, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> You couldn't even give orchid a FEMALE bio?



Who says that I didn't?  Reread it buddy - it could apply to either of the twins!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 6, 2003)

Sayeth orchid: "Wanna know the ironic part?  My first roleplaying character was in star wars, and she was a jedi."


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 6, 2003)

Ach!  Work is boring today.  Anyone around?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

I'm here...and I'm freezing.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 6, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Anyone around?



Hold on, I'll check.   "ANYBODY HERE?"


----------



## Envel (Dec 6, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Hold on, I'll check.   "ANYBODY HERE?"



 i am


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

Woah...0 posts. That is dangerously evvvvil.


----------



## Envel (Dec 6, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Woah...0 posts. That is dangerously evvvvil.



 i just got here


----------



## Envel (Dec 6, 2003)

i need to post somewhere else.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 6, 2003)

Envel said:
			
		

> i need to post somewhere else.



Hello No!  Do you realize that you are the only person on ENWorld with 0 posts that have actually posted.  You're a celeb man!  

Now one very important question - are you the same Envel who has 115 posts over on the Randomling's House board?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 6, 2003)

I made him come here, he's from randomlingshouse


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 6, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> I made him come here, he's from randomlingshouse



Yeah, and that means that he is also Sunday's "Hiver of the Day".   Congrats Mr. Zero Post Envel!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 6, 2003)

Wow. 0 posts. that really is kinda freaky.

Neat though.

I'm here.  Surely you don't think I'm going out in this snowstarm, do you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 6, 2003)

And, I must say, your Avatar is very scary looking, Envel.

<---A little freaked out.


----------



## randomling (Dec 6, 2003)

Hello Hivemind. How's everybody?


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 6, 2003)

What do you do when your significant other doesn't share any of your hobbies or interests?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2003)

Is this the first person to go from Randomling's House to HERE? 

And I still say BAH! to the requirements placed upon being Hiver of the Day. This be the Hive's true home in the end.


----------



## Envel (Dec 6, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, and that means that he is also Sunday's "Hiver of the Day".   Congrats Mr. Zero Post Envel!



 thank you, thank you.

I'd like to thank the academy, my mom, my cat, and of course all my fans.  I couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 6, 2003)

Oh yes and welcome to the Enworld hive. and the George forum.

<--Still freaked, but that's okay.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 6, 2003)

Ao, what posessed you to name this forum after a defunct Kennedy magazine?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 6, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Is this the first person to go from Randomling's House to HERE?
> 
> And I still say BAH! to the requirements placed upon being Hiver of the Day. This be the Hive's true home in the end.



 No that was me, then I made him go to Randomlings then I made him come here.
 So, how is everyone?


----------



## randomling (Dec 6, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Is this the first person to go from Randomling's House to HERE?
> 
> And I still say BAH! to the requirements placed upon being Hiver of the Day. This be the Hive's true home in the end.



Yes, but my place is nice too AMG. 

And no, I don't believe this is the first person from my boards to come here. Tallok did so ages ago. And Silver Moon, while he came from ENWorld to my place, only started Hiving since he came to RH.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 6, 2003)

It's named after bugs bunny, not a kennedy magazine.

"I'll love him and hug him and call him George!"


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 6, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> And no, I don't believe this is the first person from my boards to come here. Tallok did so ages ago.



And Velmont as well, a little over a week ago. 



			
				randomling said:
			
		

> And Silver Moon, while he came from ENWorld to my place, only started Hiving since he came to RH.



Kriskrafts as well.   Most of the 42 posts associated with her ENWorld account are actually mine, as last spring I had a login problem that took a few weeks for PirateCat to fix, so used the account I had set up for her in the interim.   She's been doing some Lurking here during the past few weeks, and will probably post sometime soon.


----------



## randomling (Dec 6, 2003)

Tallok wasn't an ENWorlder before my boards - I believe Velmont was (if only in the PbP forums. Fora?).

Tell Kris I look forward to seeing her in the Hive!!


----------



## ASH (Dec 7, 2003)

Good eve hive. 
I Just wanted to say that I did not hive or hardly post on enworld until after I went to randomlings. 

How's everyone doing..?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 7, 2003)

We're okay here.

Doesn't appear to be snowing at the moment.

We're watching Masterpiece Theatre's Forsyte Saga again.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi everyone,
How are you all?


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 7, 2003)

Evening, Steve.  Another slow night at work.  What's new with you?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi all,
Signing off for the night.   It's been snowing here off and on for 12 hours now, but we only have about 5 inches of accumulation at this point in New Hampshire.  It looks like Cape Cod got the bulk of this storm so far.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 7, 2003)

G'night, SM.  It'd be too bad if you got a lot of snow and had to spend Sunday inside by the fireplace.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 7, 2003)

OT forum, GURK! Never thought i'd live to see the day.   

Plus it took me for ever to finbd the HM thread, but that's another story...


----------



## ASH (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey hive.. Hows it going?


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 7, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Evening, Steve.  Another slow night at work.  What's new with you?



Just wondering how I'm going to dig my car out of two snow falls in a day.  I also was watching the extended version of_ LOTR: The Two Towers_ with director/writer commentary. How are you, Dungannon?

Hi ASH.
Hi Sir Osis, hope you didn't have too much trouble finding us here. We're in the fourth day of a two-week experiment by Morrus.
Goodnight Silver Moon.


----------



## ASH (Dec 7, 2003)

I thought I was alone... 
Good to hear from you Steve..what is keeping you up this eve?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm back again, watching SNL, very good tonight, and Tracy Morgan's back for this one


----------



## Tallok (Dec 7, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> I'm back again, watching SNL, very good tonight, and Tracy Morgan's back for this one



 and he's doing brian felllows


----------



## ASH (Dec 7, 2003)

I am still here, at least at the moment. My husbands playing dnd and I am just hanging out waiting for his other group to get done.. They are playing the originial ravenloft adventure converted in to 3.5 and changed to fit 13th lvl pc's. Its going pretty well so far, at least no on has died. 

I spent the evening setting up our artificial christmas tree and rearranging the apartment to fit the tree.  

I am really tired but i hate to go to bed with the group still here... 
maybe Ill just crash on the couch until they are done.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 7, 2003)

Tallok, was that the SNL with Rev. Al Sharpton? Is SNL live in your area, or do you see it on tape delay?

ASH. My family has an artificial tree, too. I think the thing is older than I am. Yours is green though, right? Why aren't you playing D&D as well?


----------



## Tallok (Dec 7, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Tallok, was that the SNL with Rev. Al Sharpton? Is SNL live in your area, or do you see it on tape delay?
> 
> ASH. My family has an artificial tree, too. I think the thing is older than I am. Yours is green though, right? Why aren't you playing D&D as well?



 yeah, that's the SNL, starts at 11:30 our time.


----------



## Ashwyn (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello everyone.


----------



## ASH (Dec 7, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Tallok, was that the SNL with Rev. Al Sharpton? Is SNL live in your area, or do you see it on tape delay?
> 
> ASH. My family has an artificial tree, too. I think the thing is older than I am. Yours is green though, right? Why aren't you playing D&D as well?



Yes its green. Its the first year we have had a fake tree. My folks always took us kids to a tree farm where we would all pick it out and while they cut it down we would sit by a fireplace and drink cider and eat peanuts. My husbands mom always used the tree we have now, and he thinks its older than he is too!

We can not have a real tree because of the fire hazard. Its part of our rental agreement here in the apartments. 

I am not playing because my husband dm's 12 people and for ease of play we split it into 2 groups. Each group play's once a month. They always play here because for Drew(my husband)s birthday last year I got him a huge oak table. It seats 10, but if you want arm room we try to not have more than 8 at it at once.  We have a 3 bdrm apartment and the big bedroom is where we have the table and all the bookshelves and gaming stuff, it also has a half-bath so when gaming you dont have to go down the hall and you can still hear whats going on in the adventure. We have two boy's but they are young enough to share a room. Needless to say that this is where all the rpg's are played at. I like it, most of Drew's friends are really great guys that are respectful of my place and my family.

 Its the other groups turn tonight. I played a couple weeks ago, and got my head cut off by a vorpal blade. The group playing tonight is 13lvl, our group is 17th lvl. We will be rapping up these characters in the next 4 mos. Then I think we will try to trim some people and have one group that plays two times a month. 
But thats probly more info than you needed....


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 7, 2003)

No, that's not too much detail, ASH. It's interesting hearing about other people's games. Were you able to raise your character or is the death permanent? Are you kids excited about Christmas now that the tree's up?

Hi Ashwyn. What have you been up to?


----------



## Ashwyn (Dec 7, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi Ashwyn. What have you been up to?



Just realxing, watching lots of movies, playing video games, and I've done some writing.


----------



## ASH (Dec 7, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> No, that's not too much detail, ASH. It's interesting hearing about other people's games. Were you able to raise your character or is the death permanent? Are you kids excited about Christmas now that the tree's up?



Actually, it was a lucky thing that it happend the way it did. With the character being 17th lvl we are pretty much saving the world. I was true res'ed by the primal god of fire, we all were, the DM planned a total party kill and just got lucky with me and the vorpal blade. The primal god of fire wanted us killed to end a tie that a few of the party had with an arch devil. Its a really, really long story.... Essentially it was plot development.   I would explain but I find it hard to give the story and plot's justice. Its all really cool, but when I type it down it just reads...not as cool. But I really thank you for your interest. Perhaps if I am ever bored I will try to type more of the story's down. Drew is a masterful DM.  And I am not say ing that jsut because he's my hubby.

My 4 yr old is so crazy excited about christmas i think he may burst. Its his favorite time of the year. His first song was 'jingle bells'. He loves anything christmas and he loves it all through the year. So when we get to actually begin celebrating christmas his spirit just double's. He is really bad at keeping secrets about presents though. 

 My 7month is excited when he gets to chew on his feet, so he really does not care  yet...
The tree helped me to get in to the spirit. I was not feeling very christmassy until now. We will decorate it tomarrow..


----------



## Tallok (Dec 7, 2003)

we, or more precisely, my parents, went out and got a christmas tree today. it's quite nice


----------



## ASH (Dec 7, 2003)

As nice as this conversation has been I really need to try and sleep. I am sure the baby will be up in a few hours and If I dont sleep I am going to deeply regret it.

have a great night.
ash


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 7, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> we, or more precisely, my parents, went out and got a christmas tree today. it's quite nice



How big is it?
Goodnight ASH.
Ashwyn, have you seen_ The Two Towers_ Extended version, yet. I highly recomend it.


----------



## Ashwyn (Dec 7, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Ashwyn, have you seen_ The Two Towers_ Extended version, yet. I highly recomend it.



No, I haven't seen it at all yet actually. I want to though.


----------



## Skade (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't want to start two threads in a row, so maybe one of you two should?  Ashwyn or Steve?  Just leave a not to close this one when you do.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 7, 2003)

a bit shorter than the ceiling, but aside from that, i don't really know. I do need to see the extended two towers, I have the extended fellowship, but still haven't gotten around to the exteneded two towers


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 7, 2003)

Ashwyn or Tallok, do you want to start the next thread?


----------



## Ashwyn (Dec 7, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Ashwyn or Tallok, do you want to start the next thread?



I'm going to bed now, so I don't. Goodnight!


----------



## Tallok (Dec 7, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm going to bed now, so I don't. Goodnight!



 g'night ashwyn.
So I guess the burden of making a new thread falls upon me, but I, of course need a title, but I'm sleep deprived and uncreative.


----------

